# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  wieder in Phuket

## Erwin

#m 29.3. bin ich mit Thai nach Phuket geflogen. Ich will bis zum 15.6. bleiben, dann kurz nach Deutschland fliegen, um gewisse ärztliche Untersuchungen über mich ergehen zu lassen, dann komme ich auf Dauer her. Meine Frau ist schon sein einigen Monaten hier.

Der Flug war ereignislos, nach Ankunft PCRTest. Habe ein Einjahresvisum, das problemlos verlängert werden kann. Musste 1 Nacht in einem Sha Hotel (Security and Health Administration) bleiben, nach 5 Stunden war das Teaergebnis da, negativ. Das Hotel (Katathani), ein 5Sterne Hotel, war teuer, aber gut. Am nächsten Tag kamen mein Schwager, seine Frau und meine Frau mich abholen und wir fuhren zu einem anderen, wesentlich billigeren aber genaus so guten Hotel (Royal Phuket) in Phuket Tpwn. Dort sollte wir drei Nächte bleiben. Wir ludenu unser Gepäck ab, dann fuhren wir zu einer Siedlung, in der meine Frau und ich ein Haus kaufen wollten.

Diese Siedlung - eine Ansammlung von zunächst etwa 80 Häusern- wurde vor ich glaube ca. 25 Jahren von meinem Schwager errichtet. Mein Schwager hat sich damals viel Geld von der Bank geliehen (er war selbst Direktor dieser Bank) und hat sich einen großen Gewinn erhofft. Vor 6 Jahren hat mein  Schwager dann die Verwaltung dieser Siedlung in die Hände seiner Tochter gegeben, die übrigens den merkwürdigen Namen "Thames" hat, nach dem englischen Fluss...Es waren noch genau 2 Häuser unverkauft, eines mit, eines ohne Swimmingpool. Ich interessierte mich für das Haus ohne Swimmingpool. Vor der Pandemie kostete es 6,89 Mio Baht, jetzt wurde es für 5,5 Mio Baht angeboten, möbliert, aber ohne die elektrischen Großgeräte. Das Haus, ca. 800m vom Strand gelegen, sagte mir zu. Ich hätte es auch mieten können, 30.000 Baht im Monat, dann wäre das Haus nach 12 Jahren Miete in unseren Besitz übergegangen. Ich entschied mich für Kauf. Und zwar auf den Thai-Familiennamen meiner Frau.

Obwohl der Kauf erst in ein paar Tagen offiziell stattfindet, wohnen wir jetzt schon drin. Meine Frau hat schon Waschmaschine, Kühlschrank, Elektroherd, Warmwasserboiler gekauft und ich habe Internet einrichten lassen. Alles ging sehr schnell. Ich bin voll zufrieden.Aber das Leben hier in Thailand wird für mich ganz anders sein als in Deutschland. 

Immobilien in Phuket sind im Moment schwierig zu verkaufen. Mein Schwager hat viele Immobilien hier und will verkaufen oder vermieten, aber ohne Erfolg. 

Fortsetzung folgt. (Im Moment kann ich noch keine Bilder posten)

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

So, jetzt finde ich Zeit für die Fortsetzung.

Das Leben in einer „Siedlung“ hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt. Die Besitzer oder Mieter der Häuser sind praktisch alles Ausländer, es gibt Briten, Franzosen, Chinesen, Russen, aber jeder lebt für sich und hat keinerlei Kontakt zum Nachbarn, praktisch keiner kennt auch nur den Namen seiner Nachbarn. Ich hatte mir vorgestellt, hin und wieder abends gemütlich mit dem Nachbarn ein Bierchen zu trinken, aber so etwas gib es hier nicht. 

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen habe ich Phukettown zu erkunden versucht. Da ich kein Auto habe, bin ich auf meinen Schwager bzw. auf Taxis angewiesen. Ich habe einen netten Taxifahrer kennen gelernt, den rufe ich an, wenn ich ihn brauche.

Gestern hat mein Schwager mich zur Krung Thai Bank gefahren, wo meine Frau und ich ein gemeinsames Schließfach eröffnet haben. Als wir die Bank betraten, saßen da ca. 60 Leute, die eine Nummer gezogen hatten und warteten, bis sie an der Reihe waren. Ich dachte schon, das wird ja 1-2 Stunden dauern, bis wir drankämen. Aber mein Schwager ließ den Manager der Bank kommen, stellte und vor und wir wurden in einen klimatisierten Raum gebracht, Kaffee wurde serviert. Meine Frau eröffnete ein Konto mit 30.000 Baht, dann mussten wir ein paar Formulare ausfüllen. Das ziemlich große Schließfach kostet 6000 Baht jährlich. Wir erhielten das Angebot, 500 Baht zu zahlen (ob jährlich oder einmalig, weiß ich nicht), dann bräuchten wir bei unseren Besuchen nicht zu warten. Das Angebot nahmen wir an. Dann wurden wir zum Schließfach geführt, das wirklich gut gesichert ist. Nach der Öffnung des Faches wurden wir allein gelassen, man schloss uns ein. Als wir fertig waren, drückten wir eine Klingel und wurden rausgelassen.
Seit Sonntag haben wir eine Putzfrau. Sie kommt um 13 Uhr und arbeitet bis abends. Sie hatte früher eine andere, schlecht bezahlte Arbeit (300 Baht pro Tag, das ist der gesetzliche Mindestlohn in Phuket), jetzt arbeitet sie hier in der Siedlung und erhält jeweils 800 Baht. Sie putzt, wäscht, spült und macht alles, was meine Frau nicht gern macht.

Jetzt, am Beginn der Regenzeit, regnet es hier fast täglich, aber nur 1-2 Stunden morgens und vielleicht auch abends. Es gibt schon mein Lieblingsobst, Durian! Vor unserer Siedlung gibt es einen Stand, dort kann man „Haus-Durian“ kaufen. Die Früchte sind nur halb so groß wie normal, im Geschmack gibt es keinen Unterschied, sie kosten jeweils nur 100 Baht. 

Als wir bei unserer Schwägerin zu Besuch waren, wurde uns „Schwalbennestersuppe“ aufgetischt. Stammt allerdings nicht von Schwalben, sondern von Salanganen, die mit Mauerseglern verwandt sind. . Meine Schwägerin berichtete, sie esse täglich diese Suppe aus medizinischen Gründen. Die Suppe und auch ein Getränk, aus den Nestern der Salanganen zubereitet, schmeckten nicht schlecht. Prompt bestellte meine Frau 1 kg davon und nun soll ich jeden Tag, „um wieder kräftig zu werden“, davon essen bzw. trinken. 1 Kg weißes, schon gesäubertes Salanganen-Nestmaterial kostet 4000 Baht. 
Was mir in Phuket auffiel, ist, dass es keine Stände gibt, wo man Zeitungen kaufen kann. Ich habe in den fast 2 Wochen, die ich jetzt in Phuket bin, keine einzige Zeitung gesehen. Der Grund ist, dass alle die Nachrichten etc. im Handy lesen!
Fortsetzung folgt.

----------


## Erwin

Gestern war in mehrfacher Hinsicht ein guter Tag für mich.
1)	Ich hatte 5 Tage keine Verdauung, eine Nichte besorgte mir ein Mittel der Thaimedizin („Sennerhof“), 3 Stunden später war alles in  Ordnung. 

2)	Ich hatte, als wir unser Schließfach in der Bank eröffneten, meiner Frau 5000 Euro gegeben, zum Verbrauchen für die nächste Zeit, meine Frau hat das Geld im Haus versteckt, weil wir hier noch keinen Safe haben, und fand dann das Geld nicht mehr! Bis gestern, als es plötzlich wieder auftauchte.

3)	Abends hatte mein Schwager uns in ein japanisches Restaurant eingeladen. Uns erwartete ein wunderbares Essen. Bein Eintreffen im Restaurant wurde meinem Schwager (er führt öfter Gäste hierhin) mitgeteilt, dass einige Gerichte teurer geworden seien, bei manchen hatte sich der Preis verdoppelt. Begründung: Lieferschwierigkeiten wegen Ukrainekonflikt… Wie bei reichen Thais üblich, gab es beim Bezahlen ein Trinkgeld, nämlich 20 Baht!

Heute hat meine Frau etwas Geld gewechselt. Die beste Rate in Phuket gibt es in Central. Bei meiner Ankunft gab es für 1 Euro 36,2 Baht, jetzt nur noch 35,8 Baht. Der Euro fällt täglich gegenüber dem Baht, der Dollar steigt dagegen.

Im Central wollte ich ein ganz einfaches Handy, ohne Internetzugang, nur zum Telefonieren, kaufen. Habe aber keins gefunden, die Handyverkäufer schüttelten nur den Kopf. In Deutschland habe ich so ein Handy.  Aber zugegeben, ein „normales“ Handy mit Internetzugang ist hier auch nicht teuer, eins von Samsung kostet nur 5000 Baht.

Heute wollte ich an einem Stand, der nicht weit von unserem Haus entfernt ist, ein paar in Öl gebratene Hähnchenkeulen kaufen, sahen lecker aus. Aber meine Frau zeigte auf das Öl: „Guck mal, wie dunkel das ist“. Sie erklärte mir, dass viele Stände das bei McDonald verbrauchte Öl kaufen und es noch lange weiterbenutzen. Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Information stimmt, aber der Appetit war mir vergangen. 
Fortsetzung folgt, Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Nachdem ich neulich im Asia-Bookshop im Central war, war ich sehr enttäuscht, die verkaufen jetzt Kugelschreiber und andere Schreibutensilien, haben aber nur noch wenig Bücher, ich habe nichts gekauft. Im Central von Chaengwattana, wo ich zuletzt vor mehr als 2 Jahren war, bin ich immer fündig geworden. 

Mein Schwager schlug vor, in einen Secondhandshop für Bücher zu gehen. Das taten wir heute. Hier fand ich ein paar Krimis, auch ein Buch über Phuket. Leider von 1992, geschrieben von einem Singapurer. Es hat sich seitdem sehr viel geändert.

Das merkten wir beim Besuch des Botanischen Gartens. Damals (1992) gab es hier 40.000 Orchideen, ich war begierig, diese zu sehen. Also fuhren wir mit einem Taxi hin. Aber leider gab es keine einzige Orchidee mehr! Auch sonst fast keine blühenden Pflanzen! Und die meisten Pflanzen waren aus Südamerika, fast alles Bromeliaceen. Wir waren die einzigen Gäste, Eintritt 100 Baht für meine Frau, 500 Baht für mich. Es gab unzählig viele Mücken, die sich hauptsächlich auf meine Frau stürzten, mein Blut haben die Mücken verschmäht. Insgesamt hat sich der Besuch im Botanischen Garten nicht gelohnt. 

Gestern erhielt meine Frau auf ihrem Handy einen mysteriösen Anruf: sie solle gefälligst 500 Baht für ein Knöllchen wegen Falschparkens bezahlen! Und zwar auf ein bestimmtes Konto. Als meine Frau sagte; sie hätte kein Auto, wurde aufgelegt. Mein Schwager meinte dazu, das sei eindeutig ein Betrugsversuch, wie er in Thailand oft vorkomme. 

Heute kam die Nachricht von meinem Reisebüro, dass leider mein schon fest gebuchter Direktflug Phuket-Frankfurt am 15.6. ersatzlos gestrichen wurde!   Es gibt überhaupt keine Direktflüge nach Frankfurt mehr!  Möglicherweise, weil zu wenig Passagiere den Flug benutzen. Der Hinflug jedenfalls war nur zur Hälfte besetzt. – Jetzt muss ich mit TG2214 um 8,15 Uhr von Phuket nach Bangkok, dort fast 3 Stunden Aufenthalt, dann mit TG926 um 12.25 Uhr weiter, Ankunft Frankfurt 19.00 Uhr, bin also 5 Stunden länger unterwegs.

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## wein4tler

Das mit dem Telefonanruf,  Strafzettel wegen Schnellfahrens, ist einer Freundin meiner Frau auch passiert. Nur die war so blöd und hat gezahlt.
Danach kam noch einmal eine Nachforderung, dann erst hat sie die Polizei verständigt. Ist angeblich eine bekannte Betrugsmasche.

----------


## Erwin

Die Zeit vergeht sehr schnell hier. Bin schon mehr als 2 Wochen hier.

Heute habe ich mir ein Keyboard gekauft, mit Thai- und Englisch-Buchstaben. Ist für mich wichtig, weniger um zu schreiben, sondern um bei Google zu suchen.

Als meine Frau und ich noch zusammen in Deutschland lebten, war sie jeden Tag auf ihrem Trainingsrad, meist täglich 1-2 Stunden. Das hat sie hier vermisst. Also hat sie sich heute ein neues gekauft. Dazu sind wir zum „Home Pro“ gefahren und haben einige ausprobiert. Das Fahrrad, das sie gekauft hat, kostete dann 5900 Baht. Wird morgen geliefert. 

Mittags sind wir in ein Restaurant gegangen, das sich ganz in der Nähe unserer Wohnsiedlung befindet. Dort gibt es 98 verschiedene Thaigerichte (plus Varianten). Ich habe ein leckeres Muschelgericht sowie Fleisch vom Wildschwein bestellt. Vorzüglich!

Morgen treffe ich mich mit meinem jüngsten Sohn Christopher. Ich habe ihn zweieinhalb Jahre nicht gesehen. Normalerweise lebt er bei seinem Bruder Matthias in Chaengwattana, Nonthaburi. Vielleicht stellt er mir auch seine Freundin vor. Ich bin gespannt. 

Heute habe ich endlich einen Laden gefunden, der gutes Brot verkauft. Er befindet sich im Central und nennt sich „Zurich Bread“. Wir kamen mit Schwägerin und Schwager dort um 18.30 Uhr an und erfuhren, dass ab 19 Uhr alles zum halben Preis verkauft wird. Also warteten wir auf Wunsch meines Schwagers, um die paar Pfennige zu sparen, eine halbe Stunde lang.  Während in der Zeit, in der wir warteten, keine weiteren Kunden auftauchten, gab es um 19.05 Uhr schon 5 neue Kunden, die sich die Schnäppchen sichern wollten, übrigens alles Farangs. 

Als wir heute Mittag nach Hause kamen, hing an der Haustüre ein langer Zettel. Es war die Stromrechnung. Sie kommt in Chalong (zu diesem Bezirk gehören wir) immer am 16. Jeder Bezirk hat einen anderen Tag, damit nicht all auf einmal zahlen wollen. Man kriegt einen Termin (1 Woche), zu dem man gezahlt haben muss. Zahlt man nicht, wird 2-3 Tage später der Strom gnadenlos abgesperrt, der Stromzähler wird abgebaut. Es ist sehr teuer, alles wieder einrichten zu lassen. Die Rechnung für den (halben) Monat betrug 1040 Baht. Dabei ist die Aircondition das teuerste. Wenn man einen Monat wegen Abwesenheit keinen Strom verbraucht, muss man 40 Baht Service zahlen. Als wir die Rechnung im 7-11 bezahlen wollten, wurde sie nicht akzeptiert, wir waren wohl noch nicht registriert. Auf den Rat meines Schwagers hin soll meine Frau von ihrem Konto den Betrag einfach abbuchen lassen.

Fortsetzung folgt, Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Leider muss ich von Zeit zu Zeit nach Deutschland. Das hängt mit meiner Krebserkrankung zusammen. Die Medikamente sind extrem teuer (13.000 Euro pro Monat), die Versicherung zahlt nur, wenn ich in Europa bin! 

In der Zeit, in der ich in Deutschland bin, ist es für meine Frau natürlich in Thailand sehr einsam. Daher habe ich überlegt, die älteste Schwester von ihr könnte bei uns wohnen. Meine Frau und ich, wir verstehen uns mit ihr sehr gut. Ihr Mann ist vor ein paar Monaten gestorben und sie lebt ebenfalls einsam in Bangkok. Ich habe mit ihr gesprochen und sie kommt am 8.6. nach Phuket.  Mal sehen, wie es dann weitergeht.

Heute Mittag habe ich meinen Jüngeren Sohn Christopher getroffen, den hatte ich covid-bedingt zweieinhalb Jahre nicht gesehen. Es war ein bewegender Moment! Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, mein Lebensende bei meinen beiden Söhnen in Chaengwattana zu verbringen, ich hatte alles vorbereitet, einen Anbau an das Haus meiner Schiegertochter gebaut, wer konnte ahnen, dass sich meine Frau und die Schwiegertochter nicht verstehen! Ein Zusammenleben ist unmöglich geworden. Das war ein harter Schlag für mich, wir mussten uns völlig neu orientieren. Wir haben uns für Phuket entschieden, weil hier eine Schwester meiner Frau lebt.  Meine Frau stammt aus Trang, also aus dem Süden, und hier leben weitere Schwestern.

Ich wusste, dass meine Frau bei der Thai Farmersbank ein Konto eröffnet hat. Als ich nach der Karte fragte, mit der man am ATM Geld abheben kann, erfuhr ich, dass sie gar keine hat. Ihr Schwager (früherer Bankdirektor) hatte ihr davon abgeraten, das sei viel zu gefährlich. Geht die Karte verloren, können gewisse Thai-Betrüger die PIN-Nr. herausfinden, wofür es nach meinem Schwager unzählige Beispiele gibt. Ich selbst verstehe zwar nicht, wie das gehen soll, weil die PIN-Nr. ja auf der Karte gar nicht gespeichert ist, aber o.k.  Ich fragte meinen Schwager, angenommen ich überweise Geld auf das Konto meiner Frau, wie kann sie wissen, ob das Geld eingetroffen ist? Ganz einfach, meinte er, mann führt das Heft, das die Kontobewegungen auflistet, in einen speziellen Schlitz beim ATM der entsprechenden Bank ein, PIN-Nr. nicht nötig, dann passiert entweder nichts (Keine Veränderung des Kontostandes) oder die Kontenbewegungen werden ausgedruckt. Geld abheben oder einzahlen tut man am Schalter. 

Heute kamen wir an einem Stand vorbei, der „Durian Phan“ verkaufte, also „Zucht-Durian“. Man verkaufte 7 verschiedene Sorten aus Chantaburi . Wir nahmen eine, 275 g schwer = 275 Baht. Sollte angeblich viel besser schmecken als die „Durian Bahn“ (Haus-Durian), die nach Größe nur zwischen 40 und 100 Baht kosten. Aber Pustekuchen!  Die „Zucht-Durian“ hatte hartes Fleisch und schmeckte nach nichts. Der typische „Duriangeschmack“ war kaum zu spüren. Meine Frau, die keine Nahrungsmittel wegwirft, hat die Durian gegessen, und morgen kaufen wir wieder eine „Haus-Durian“.

Fortsetzung erfolgt, Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Mein Schwager und seine Frau fliegen am 20.5. mit einer Gruppe von 12 Personen für eine gute Woche nach Kaschmir.  Deshalb wollen wir am heute, am 18.5., nochmal mit dem Schwager zum Einkaufen nach Phukettown fahren. Insbesondere ins Central. Hier findet man normalerweise kaum einen Parkplatz, was für meinen Schwager kein Problem ist: wenn er mit seinem dicken Mercedes ankommt, fährt er zu „privileged parking“ und parkt dort. 

Jetzt  sah ich zum ersten Mal die neuen 20-Baht-Scheine. Sie sehen wir die alten Scheine aus, sind aber nicht aus Papier, sondern aus Plastik mit zwei kleinen durchsichtigen Fenstern. – Es wundert mich, dass man jetzt Plastikscheine einführt. Ich hatte nämlich in Deutschland eine größere Menge Bahtscheine preiswert gekauft (20% unter face value), darunter waren auch ein paar alte Plastikscheine (vor ein paar Jahren gab es 50-Baht-Scheine aus Plastik), die hat man hier auf der Bank nicht akzeptiert, weil sie von den Zählmaschinen nicht gezählt werden können. 

Heute hatten wir Besuch von Thames, der Managerin unserer Siedlung, und ihrem Mann. Sein Auto hatte ein rotes Nummernschild und ich habe gefragt, warum rot? Er sagte, weil das Auto neu ist. Wenn man ein neues Auto (also kein gebrauchtes) Auto kauft, kriegt man zunächst ein rotes Schild,  nach 6 Monaten wird es gegen ein weißes ausgetauscht. Solange man ein rotes Schild hat, ist das Auto steuerfrei. – Heute habe ich erfahren, was der Mann meiner Nichte im Internet lehrt. Er lehrt, wie man ein Vermögen aufbaut. Für Thais, daher alles auf Thai- Er scheint viel Geld damit zu machen.  Mein Schwager war zunächst gegen ihn eingestellt und wollte die Heirat seiner Tochter mit ihm verhindern. „Er hat kein Geld“. Aber Thames hat sich durchgesetzt. Sie ist schon 42 und die biologische Uhr tickt. 

Heute hat uns unser Schwager wieder in das Japanische Restaurant geführt. Er hat genau die Sachen bestellt, die ich beim letzten Mal als sehr lecker bezeichnet hatte. Das fand ich sehr aufmerksam von ihm.

Fortsetzung folgt, Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Heute kam nochmal Thames, meine Nichte und Managerin der Siedlung, uns besuchen. Da ihre Eltern in Richtung Kaschmir unterwegs sind, hatte sie wohl Langeweile und kam, um lange mir meiner Frau zu quatschen.  Ich saß dabei, habe aber gelesen. Die beiden sprachen in ihrem Süd-Dialekt, für mich nicht einfach zu verstehen, besonders wenn sie schnell sprechen. Der Süddialekt der Thaisprachen verkürzt viele Wörter, aus Thalaeh (Meer) wird Laeh, aus Pratuh (Türe) wird Tuh usw. Dazu verwenden sie ganz andere Töne, das ist für mich verwirrend. Daher habe ich erst gar nicht zugehört. Aber auf einmal hörte ich so etwas wie „als sich meine Eltern vor etwa 10 Jahren scheiden ließen….“  Ich glaubte, nicht richtig verstanden zu haben, und als Thames weg war, habe ich meine Frau gefragt. Sie sagte, ja, es stimmt, aber das war nur eine Formalität, Als vor 10 Jahren die Schulden meines Schwagers so hoch waren, dass eine Insolvenz drohte, haben sie sich scheiden lassen. Die Hälfte seines Vermögens wurde der Frau überschrieben und war vor Beschlagnahmung nach einem Insolvenzverfahren gesichert. Damals musste er 1 Mio Baht an Zinsen zahlen, monatlich! Die Frau bat nun die Familie ihres Mannes, seinen Namen weiter führen zu dürfen (was nicht selbstverständlich ist), was ihr natürlich gewährt wurde. Da die beiden den selben Familiennamen tragen und weiter wie schon stets zusammenleben, weiß keiner von der Scheidung. Das ist mal wieder ein Beispiel dafür, dass in Thailand oft alles ganz anders ist, als es zu sein scheint. Frisches Geld von der Bank kann er sich jetzt nicht mehr leihen, er ist über 70 und etwa ab 65 geht nichts mehr. 

Mein Schwager ist auch eine Art Hypochonder. Er ist mit allem vorsichtig und nimmt viel vorbeugende Medizin. Er hatte mich gebeten, zwei Testgeräte mitzubringen, ein Zuckermessgerät (kriegt man in deutschen Apotheken geschenkt, muss aber dann die Sensoren relativ teuer kaufen), ich sollte 100 oder 150 Sensoren mitbringen, weil er jeden Tag messen will, dabei ist er gar kein Typ für Diabetes! Und ich sollte ihm ein Blutdruckmessgerät kaufen. Hab ich gemacht und er benutzt beide Geräte täglich.

Heute habe ich wieder gemerkt, dass es auch gute Thais gibt. Meist finde ich sie bei den „einfachen“ Leuten. Als ich heute in der heißen Sonne eine Straße entlang ging, kam ein älterer Motorradfahrer. Sein Käppi wies ihn als Moslem aus. Er sah, dass ich Schwierigkeiten beim Gehen hatte und fragte, wohin ich gehen wolle. Ich erklärte ihm, ich sei auf dem Nachhauseweg, und zeigte ihm, wo das war. Er sagte, er möchte mich hinbringen. Angekommen, wollte ich ihm etwas Geld geben, genauer gesagt 200 Baht (das war es mir wert), aber er meinte, er möchte kein Geld. Wenn man sehe, dass jemand Schwierigkeiten hat, müsse man doch helfen. „Das macht das Mensch-sein aus“, sagte er. 

Fortsetzung folgt, Erwin

----------


## rampo

50  Nadeln und 50 Teststreifen  kosten ca 1000 Bahts bei uns , Blutzucker  Kontrolle .

Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Danke, Rampo.  Ich habe vergessen, was ich in D bezahlt habe. Ich vergesse so etwas, weil die Versicherung in D. bezahlt (leider nicht in Thailand). 

Heute wollte ich ins Seashell-Museum, das wegen unzähligen Muscheln und Schnecken, auch Fossilien, berühmt ist. Gott sei Dank habe ich vorher angerufen, man sagte mir, wegen der Pandemie habe das Museum vor längerer Zeit geschlossen, man wisse noch nicht, wann man wieder öffne. Na ja, es gibt andere Museen hier. Als nächstes habe ich mir ein historisches Museum ausgesucht, das sich auf die Zeit der Zinngewinnung konzentriert. 

Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Keyboard mit Thai- und Englischen Buchstaben gekauft. Als ich es jetzt benutzen wolle, stellte ich fest, dass es sich um ein schnurloses Keyboard handelt, also Batterien benötigt! Die hatte ich natürlich nicht. Thames (meine Nichte) will morgen vorbeikommen und die Batterien mitbringen. Dann kann ich endlich arbeiten.

Heute war ich zur Maniküre, Pediküre und Ölmassage. Direkt in unserer Nähe und sehr gut! Aber sie haben keine Kunden! Den ganzen Tag kommen 2-3 Kunden, meist Stammgäste, schwierig davon zu leben. Einen Kunden, ein Australier, der fast täglich kommt, habe ich kennen gelernt. Er ist 50 Jahre alt und war länger mit einer Isarnfrau zusammen. Nachdem er ein kleines Haus für sie finanziert hat, hat sie ihn rausgeworfen. Frustriert ist er in den Süden Thailands gekommen und sucht nun hier eine neue Frau. Ich verstehe nicht, warum so viele Farangs nicht wählen können. 

Heute habe ich wieder „Ah-bpoh“ gegessen, ein Gebäck, das nur auf Phuket zu finden ist. Im Grunde ist es eine 20 cm lange Rolle aus dünnem, süßen Teig, sonst nichts. Schmeckt mir ausgezeichnet.  

Heute kam Thames uns wieder besuchen, Ich weiß, dass ihr Vater ein Apartment im State Tower, Bangkok hatte. Er hatte das Apartment bei der Eröffnung gekauft, einmal als Investition, dann aber, weil er oft aus geschäftlichen Gründen nach Bangkok musste. Die Lage war und ist sehr gut am Ende der Silom-Road. Aber aus Gründen, die ich nicht kenne, ist der Ruf des State Tower gesunken, viele Geschäfte haben geschlossen, Starbucks (wo ich mich früher oft mit Bekannten verabredet hatte) z.B. ist verschwunden, viele Apartments stehen leer bzw. zum Verkauf, besonders die ohne Fenster (davon gibt es viele). Das Apartment meines Schwagers -mit Fenstern- hatte ursprünglich 7,5 Mio Baht gekostet. Mein Schwager hat jahrelang versucht, es für 14 Mio zu verkaufen, aber keinen Interessenten gefunden. Tochter Thames hat ihn dann überredet, im Preis nachzugeben und er hat es letztlich für 10 Mio Baht verkauft. Kein sehr gutes, aber auch kein schlechtes Geschäft, schließlich hat er das Apartment ca. 20 Jahre benutzt. 

Erwin; Forts: folgt

----------


## wein4tler

In Österreich kosten die 50 Blutzuckerteststreifen an die € 35. Für ein halbes Jahr bekommt man 200 Stück von der Krankenkasse bezahlt. Die reichen leider nicht für 6 Monate, wenn man drei Mal täglich messen soll. Mit dieser Anzahl kommt man nur aus, wenn täglich nur ein Mal gemessen wird.

----------


## Erwin

Danke, wein4tler. 


Heute habe ich Tom angerufen, das ist der ältere Bruder von Thames (der Managerin unseres Moobahns). Der hat es gut getroffen. Zunächst hatte der Vater ihm laufend geeignete junge Damen vorgestellt, Tom hatte sie alle abgelehnt. Stattdessen hat er heimlich im Internet gesucht und eine Dame kennengelernt, die ihn interessierte. Gegen den ausdrücklichen Willen des Vaters war er 3-4 Monate später mit ihr verheiratet.  Er hat es gut getroffen. Die Dame sitzt im Vorstand einer bekannten Kosmetikfirma und verdient 200.000 Baht monatlich. Die beiden haben zwei Kinder (2 Jungen), Tom selbst spielt den Hausmann, arbeitet aber sonst nicht. Ich habe mit Interesse wahrgenommen, dass der Einfluss der Eltern in Heiratsangelegenheiten nicht mehr so groß ist wie früher. 

So, die Batterie für das Keyboard habe ich jetzt. War aber nicht einfach für mich. Batterie richtig eingelegt, aber leider tat sich nichts, obwohl ich als Sprache Thai eingestellt hatte. Ich musste meinen Sohn Matthias anrufen, der meinte, ich solle mal die mitgelieferte und von mir beiseitegelegte Maus untersuchen (ich hatte ja schon eine Maus aus Deutschland). Schließlich fand ich an dieser Maus ein kleines Teil, das man herausnehmen konnte. Dieses Teil steckte ich auf den Rat meines Sohnes mal versuchsweise in der USB—Anschluss an meinem Laptop, und siehe da, alles funktionierte wie von Zauberhand. Kann jetzt also endlich Thai schreiben. 

Ich muss unbedingt hier in Thailand eine Aufgabe finden, mit der ich die letzte Zeit meines Lebens sinnvoll verbringen kann. In D hatte ich verschiedene Hobbies, die kann ich aber allesamt hier in Thailand nicht ausführen. Der Hauptgrund ist, dass meine Literatur zu den Hobbies in D ist. Zuletzt hatte ich noch drei Hobbies, nämlich die Geschichte der chinesischen Banknoten (Literatur 1700 Bücher und Magazine!), Insekten und Pflanzen Südostasiens (über 30.000 Abbildungen aus Büchern und Internet), Höllengeld (die Chinesen denken, die Verstorbenen müssten in der Überwelt Geld benutzen, um gut leben zu können, und drucken dazu eigenes Geld, jedes Jahr neue Sorten, andere Orte haben jeweils ganz andere Scheine). Alle drei Hobbies musste ich aufgeben, das mit dem Höllengeld auch, weil ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr durch China und andere Länder Ostasiens reisen kann. Meine Frau meint, da ich mich für das Leben der Thais interessiere, könne ich doch mit Thais ins Gespräch kommen und sie befragen. Ist eine Idee, mal sehen. Thames, die weiß, dass ich mich für die Religion der Chinesen interessiere, meint, ich solle alle chinesischen Schreine auf Phuket besuchen, fotografisch detailliert festhalten, mit den Mönchen reden, die Geschichte der einzelnen Tempel bzw. Schreine erfragen und dann im Internet darüber schreiben. Das klingt schon interessanter, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich das noch schaffe. Mal sehen. 

Gesundheitlich geht es mir nicht besonders. Ich habe, wie Ihr schon wisst, Krebs (Niere, Lunge, Nebenniere und wer weiß noch wo), Heilung unmöglich, man kann das Ende ein wenig hinauszögern. Von Thames habe ich erfahren, dass mir gegenüber seit mehr als 6 Jahren ein deutsches Ehepaar wohnt. Die Frau ist auch an Krebst erkrankt, bevor sie herkam, hatten deutsche Ärzte ihr gesagt, sie habe noch maximal 6 Monate zu leben! Einmal im Jahr fliegt sie nach Deutschland, wahrscheinlich zu ihren Ärzten. Gesehen habe ich das Ehepaar allerdings noch nicht, jeder lebt ja hier für sich. 

Jetzt, nachdem das Haus nahezu komplett eingerichtet ist -nur der Garten muss noch gemacht werden- plätschern die Tage vor sich hin. Sonntag ist der Tag, an dem um 13 Uhr die Putzfrau zum Putzen und Waschen kommt. Montag ist der Tag, an dem die Putzfrau um 17 Uhr kommt, um die Wäsche zu bügeln, die sie am Tag vorher gewaschen hat. Und so fort.  Es passiert nicht wirklich etwas, es gibt kaum Gesprächspartner, von den Verwandten meiner Frau abgesehen, kaum Besucher. Wie gesagt, ich muss eine sinnvolle Aufgabe finden.

Fortsetzung folgt, Erwin

----------


## Enrico

Wir sind vielleicht keine Vollwertigen Gesprächspartner, aber wir hören (lesen) dir sehr gerne zu. Ich denke ich spreche da für alle. Auch wenn es bei uns sehr ruhig geworden ist, bist du trotz allem eine sehr wertvolle Bereicherung für unsere kleine Runde hier. Sehr gerne würde ich dich eines Tages persönlich kennen lernen, ich hoffe das ist uns irgendwann möglich. 

Sei bitte herzlichst gegrüßt aus dem sommerlichen Thüringen

Enrico

----------


## Erwin

Danke, Enrico, für Deine netten Worte. Auch ich hätte Dich und einige andere Forumler gern mal persönlich kennen gelernt, aber das wird schwierig werden. Wenn ich am 15.6. nach D zurückkehre, werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich hier alles regeln (was nicht einfach ist), z.B. unser Haus verkaufen. Ich habe es schon schätzen lassen, aber da es meiner Frau und mir gemeinsam gehört und meine Frau nicht mehr nach D kommt, muss ich jetzt mit meiner Frau hier in Phuket zum deutschen Konsulat und ihre Unterschrift unter einer Vollmacht beglaubigen lassen. In D muss ich jemanden finden, und das wird nicht leicht sein, der Zugriff auf meine Konten hat und uns Geld davon regelmäßig nach Phuket überweist. Wenn das alles geregelt ist, werde ich wohl nicht mehr in der Lage sein, allein nach Thailand zu reisen. Ich muss dazu jemanden finden, der mich auf der Reise begleitet. Ich denke, wenn ich jemandem die beiden Flüge und drei Wochen oder so ein gutes Hotel bezahle, wird das möglich sein. 

Ich hatte gehört, dass es in Phukettown eine „Walking Street“ gibt. Ich war neugierig, denn der Name erinnerte mich an die Walking Street in Pattaya, und bin gestern Abend mit meiner Frau hingefahren (Taxi). Es ist eine lange Straße, die abends gegen 6 Uhr für den Autoverkehr gesperrt wird. Dann schlagen unzählige Händler in zwei Reihen ihre Stände auf und verkaufen ihre Ware, oft Speisen und Getränke. Leider gibt es keine Sitzgelegenheiten, und beim Essen oder Trinken muss ich sitzen. Da sah ich einen Coffeeshop an der Seite mit ein paar Stühlen und Tischen. Meine Frau und ich setzten uns. Der Besitzer – Mann oder Frau, konnte man nicht erkennen, bediente uns persönlich. Wir bestellten „Mamuang Phan“ (frischer Mangosaft mit zerriebenem Eis). War aber, wie wir sofort merkten, gefaket. Der Mangosaft war geschätzt 50% Wasser und schmeckte nach nichts. Auch sonst hielten sich die Schnäppchen in Grenzen. Wir suchten uns schon bald ein Taxi (schwierig zu finden!) und fuhren nach Hause. 

Heute Morgen verordnete meine Frau mir etwas Bewegung. „Wir gehen jetzt etwas in der Siedlung spazieren! Ich möchte die Straßen näher kennenlernen.“ O.K.  Wir entdeckten einen kleinen Fitnesspark, meine Frau probierte ein paar Geräte, ich konnte mich an einen Tisch setzen und ausruhen. Als wir weitergingen, sahen wir ein Haus, an dem stand ein Schild „zu verkaufen“.  Das Schild stammte von einer Bank. Ich habe Thames angerufen und gefragt, was es damit auf sich habe. Nun, der frühere Hausbesitzer hatte das Haus gekauft und eine Hypothek aufgenommen. Die konnte er später nicht mehr bedienen, die Bank hat dann das Haus übernommen und versucht, es nun zu Geld zu machen. Sowas kommt im Durchschnitt ca. 1mal jährlich in der Siedlung vor. Das finde ich viel. 80 Häuser, davon 40 vermietet, 40 verkauft. 1 Haus von 40 jedes Jahr? Nicht wenig. 

Heute sah ich den ersten Gecko hier im Haus, und zwar einen Tokay.  Es gibt hier auf Phuket, so lese ich, mehrere Gecko-Arten, bei weitem die häufigsten sind der Gemeine Gecko und der Tokay. Der Tokay ist großer und hat eine andere Farbe und Zeichnung.  Diese Geckos sind meist im Haus sehr willkommen, fressen sie doch Mücken und Fliegen in großer Anzahl. Als ich meiner Frau freudestrahlend von dem Tokay berichtete, verzog sich ihr Gesicht! Sie fürchtet, es kommen noch mehr und hinterlassen ihren Kot….  Zu Kindern, die sich nicht gut benehmen, sagen die Thais in manchen Gegenden „Pass auf, wenn Du so weiter machst, kommt der Tokay und frisst Deine Leber!“  Mit den Geckos ist auch viel Aberglaube verbunden, besonders 2- oder gar 3-schwänzige (d.h. ihr Schwanz ist am Ende zweigeteilt, wie aufgeschlitzt) sollen Glück garantieren. Ich sah Tattos und Amulette von 2-schwänzigen Geckos. 
Forts. Folgt, Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

*Bei der Lufthansa* kannst Du eine *"medizinische Reisebegleitung für alle Bedürfnisse"* buchen. Die Buchung muss nur rechtzeitig geschehen.
Deshalb bietet Lufthansa ihren Gästen in Zusammenarbeit mit "Medical Travel Companions" die Möglichkeit, sich auf der Reise von einer medizinischen Fachperson gegen eine Gebühr begleiten zu lassen.
Die möglichen Leistungen:
Professionelle Begleitung durch eine Krankenschwester, einen Sanitäter oder Arzt.
Auf dem Weg zum Flughafen, als Unterstützung vor Ort oder für die gesamte Reise.
Von der reinen Begleitung bis hin zur Medikamenteneinnahme und Wundversorgung.
Weitere auf Ihre Bedürfnisse zugeschnittene Pakete sind verfügbar.
Bereits bei der Buchung des Fluges kann ein Sitzplatz reserviert werden, der leicht erreichbar ist und somit den Bedürfnissen älterer Passagiere entgegenkommt. Zusätzlich besteht die Möglichkeit, gegen eine Gebühr einen Sitzplatz mit mehr Beinfreiheit zu reservieren.
Ein kostenloser Begleitservice ist bei allen Wegen zum und vom Flugzeug behilflich. In Frankfurt und München stehen zudem eigene Sonderbetreuungsschalter und eine spezielle Betreuungs-Lounge zur Verfügung. Der Service sollte bis 48 Stunden vor Abflug gebucht werden – im Reisebüro oder telefonisch über das Lufthansa Service Center.
Die Lufthansa-Guides in Frankfurt und München sind dabei eine willkommene Hilfe. Sie holen Reisende am vereinbarten Treffpunkt ab, begleiten sie kompetent zu den richtigen Gates und leisten Unterstützung beim Ein- oder Umsteigen. Der *exklusive Lufthansa Guide Service* ist *kostenpflichtig* und kann über das Lufthansa Service Center gebucht werden.

Warum kannst Du nicht selber von Deinem deutschen Bankkonto Geld von Thaialnd aus, auf eine thailändische Bank transferieren?

----------


## Erwin

Danke, wein4tler, für die nützlichen Hinweise. Das mit den Sitzplätzen und dem Rollstuhlservice habe ich bei Thai Airways beim Herkommen schon in Anspruch genommen, aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es auch einen Begleitservice gibt. – 
Was Deine letzte Frage angeht: natürlich kann ich Geld nach Thailand überweisen, das mache ich öfter.  Aber die Frage ist, wie mache ich das, wenn ich hier in Thailand bin, ohne einen Helfer zu haben? „Ganz einfach“ sagen meine Söhne, mach Internet Banking. Aber das wäre sehr schwierig für mich.  Als ich Kind war, war nicht mal der Taschenrechner erfunden! Das ist eine andere Welt für mich. Das schaffe ich nicht mehr. 

Gestern wollte wieder mit meiner Frau (sie begleitet mich überall hin, auch wenn ihre Interessen anders liegen) ein Museum besuchen, das Peranakan Museum, das sich mit der malaiischen Kultur (in Phuket) befasst. Da im Internet stand, das Museum sei täglich geöffnet, habe ich dem Taxifahrer (es ist immer derselbe, denn ich habe gute Erfahrung mit ihm gemacht) die Adresse gegeben. Er meinte jedoch, es sei immer besser vorher anzurufen. Das tat er auch, und siehe da, ausgerechnet gestern konnte man das Museum nicht besuchen. „Im Internet steht, es sei täglich geöffnet“ „Ja, im Prinzip ist auch heute offen, aber wir feiern hier eine traditionelle Peranakan-Hochzeit, da können nur geladene Gäste rein“. Nun, dann ein anderes Mal. 

Wir fuhren dann ins Central, weil wir kein Brot mehr hatten. Dort ist der Schweizer Bäckerladen „Zurich Bread“. Das gekaufte Brot ließen wir schneiden (meine Frau schneidet Brot auch nach mehr als 40 Jahren Ehe immer noch sehr unregelmäßig!), aber zu Hause stellten wir fest, dass die Dame das Brot in extrem dicke Scheiben geschnitten hatte! Ich schneide jetzt die dicken Scheiben nochmal durch, um zwei dünne Scheiden zu erhalten! Na ja, nächstes Mal schneiden wir doch lieber selber.

Wir haben dann noch im Central gegessen, in beiden Gebäuden gibt es einen hervorragenden „food stall“.  Ich habe หอยหลอด ผักฉ่า (heu lawd phagchah) gegessen, also „Jakobsmuscheln mit Sellerie“, Hervorragend, obwohl ich immer noch etwas an Geschmacksveränderung leide. Ich hatte vor gut 2 Monaten Covid 19, keine Symptome, außer dass mein Geschmackssinn total verändert war. Und das bessert sich nur langsam. Erdbeere und Heringe z.B. schmecken immer noch nach gar nichts, Gott sei Dank schmeckt Durian normal! – Meine Frau ist dann noch etwas für den Kühlschrank kaufen gegangen, und der Taxifahrer hat mir eine Medizin besorgt. Ich war gestern trotz aller Vorsicht gefallen (auf Betonboden) und hatte deutliche Schmerzen an den Oberschenkeln.  Der Taxifahrer meinte, er kenne eine gute chinesische Naturmedizin gegen die Schmerzen. Es ist eine Creme.  Am Abend habe ich mich damit eingecremt, nach ca. 10 Minuten spürte ich eine deutliche Wirkung, in der ganzen Po- und Beinzone hatte ich ein kaltes Gefühl. Heute Morgen waren alle Schmerzen wie weggeblasen! Ich habe bislang nur sehr gute Erfahrungen mit asiatischer Naturmedizin gemacht.  

Auf dem Heimweg ließ ich den Fahrer an einem Obstmarkt halten. Ich besuche immer gern solche Obstmärkte, es kommt sogar vor, dass ich Obst finde, das ich noch gar nicht kenne. Dieses Mal fand ich มะไฟ (mafai), einen deutschen Namen scheint es nicht zu geben, auf Englisch heißt die Frucht „Burmese Grape“. Sieht ähnlich aus wie Lamyai, schmeckt aber ganz anders. In jeder Frucht sind meist drei Kerne mit etwas Fruchtfleisch drum herum. Die Betonung liegt auf „etwas“, aber das Fleisch schmeckt mir sehr gut. 

Forts. folgt , Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Wird im Internet als *Burmesische Traube* bezeichnet - Mafai in Thai (Baccaurea Ramiflora Lour)
Baccaurea ramiflora, ist ein langsam wachsender, immergrüner Baum aus der Familie der Phyllanthaceae, der bis zu 25 m hoch wird und eine sich ausbreitende Krone und dünne Rinde aufweist. Er kommt in ganz Asien vor und wird am häufigsten in Burma, Kambodscha, Laos, Vietnam, Indien, Bangladesch und Malaysia angebaut. Die Frucht ist oval, gelblich, rosa bis leuchtend rot oder lila gefärbt.
Die essbaren Früchte können auch gedünstet zu Kompott verarbeitet werden oder auch zu Wein. Die Rinde, Wurzeln und das Holz werden fur medizinische Zwecke (Hauterkrankungen) geerntet.




Erwin, wenn Dir Deine Söhne Dir zeigen wie der Vorgang beim Internetbanking geht, dann schaffst Du das sicher. So schwer ist das nicht.

----------


## thedi

> ...zeigen wie der Vorgang beim Internetbanking geht, dann schaffst Du das sicher. So schwer ist das nicht.


Nein schwierig ist es nicht. Was mich aber nervt ist, dass jedes zweite mal wenn ich mich dort einlogge, das Design geändert wurde und ich meine Zahlungsvorlagen - das einzige was ich brauche - wieder einmal mehr zwischen n+1 neuen, für mich unnützen Features suchen muss. Wie einfach war die Welt doch früher, als es das Kacheln-Design noch nicht gab.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## Erwin

Danke, wein4tler. Wein und Kompost aus Mafaifrüchten, das kannte ich nicht. Aber man kann ja aus vielen Früchten „Wein“ herstellen, letztes Jahr habe ich Brombeerwein getrunken, nicht schlecht. Ich versuche jetzt mal, an Mafaiwein zu kommen!. Ich denke, wenn es ihn in Thailand gibt, werde ich ihn finden. 

Was das Internetbanking betrifft, ist „schwierig“ sicher ein relativer Begriff, aber ich weiß, FÜR MICH ist es schwierig! Auch die Bank, bei der ich schon bei meiner Kinderkommunion (da hat man mir auch Geld geschenkt) ein Reichsbankkonto eröffnet habe, will mir helfen und mir eine Art Einführungskurs geben. Mal sehen. 

Gestern war ich beim Friseur (zum Rasieren). Zu meinem Erstaunen war jetzt ein anderer als sonst da. Es stellte sich heraus, dass dies der Besitzer des Ladens war, er hatte einen Unfall und musste eine Zeitlang aussetzen, ein Freund hat ihn vertreten. Wie meine Frau stammt er aus Trang, er wohnt im Amphoe Yanthakhao, wo auch eine jüngere Schwester meiner Frau wohnt. Der Friseur kannte sogar das Haus meiner Schwägerin!  So klein ist die Welt! Er erzählte mir, sein Laden sei früher woanders gewesen, vor der Pandemie, da habe er am Tage bis 100 Kunden gehabt und mehrere Personen beschäftigt, dann, von einem Tag zum anderen, sei alles aus gewesen, nur noch 10 Kunden täglich…Die Miete habe er nicht mehr zahlen können. Dann sei er hierher gezogen, die Miete habe er von 6000 Baht auf 4000 Baht heruntergehandelt, jetzt komme er gerade so durch. – Da ich nicht mehr gut laufen kann, habe ich ihn gefragt, ob er jemanden kenne, der ein Motorrad hat und mich öfter fahren könne. Meine Frau muss ja nicht immer mitfahren. Ich weiß, insbesondere bei Besuchen von chinesischen Tempeln langweilt sie sich. Und er kannte jemanden. Einen ehemaligen Polizisten, mit dem war ich dann heute zu einem chinesischen Tempel. 

Der Tempel heißt ศาลเจ้าปุดจ้อ = Pudjor-Schrein und ist mit unendlich vielen Figuren, kleinen und großen, ausgestattet. Ich habe viele Fotos gemacht, obwohl mir das fotografieren schon schwerfällt.  Dann habe ich den „Verwalter“ des Tempels, wenn man ihn so nennen darf, aufgesucht und ihm ein paar Fragen zur Geschichte des Tempels gestellt.  Zunächst sagte er, früher habe hier die Gegend ganz anders ausgesehen. Ein breiter und tiefer Wasserweg habe an diesem Ort vorbeigeführt, im Hafen lagen Handelsschiffe, portugiesische, malaiische und chinesische, in großer Zahl. Damals habe es schon einen einfachen chinesischen Tempel hier gegeben, der ศาลเจ้าเต้กุ้น („Tai Jun Shrine“) genannt wurde und dem göttlichen Wesen เทพเจ้ากวนอุ (關羽= Guan Yu)geweiht war.  Später sei dann ein chinesischer Kaufmann aus Penang mit seinem Segelschiff erschienen, um Handel zu treiben. Er habe eine aus Holz geschnitzte Figur der Göttin Guan Yin mitgebracht und im Tempel aufgestellt. So sei der Tempel fortan der Göttin Guan Yin geweiht gewesen. Der alte kleine Tempel aus Holz zerfiel immer mehr, daher baute man einen neuen Tempel. Das soll etwa 100 Jahre her sein. Immer wieder wurde der Tempel verbessert bzw. renoviert. Immer wieder gab es Gläubige, die Figuren oder Geld spendeten, so dass der Tempel zu dem wurde, was er heute ist. Heute hat die Gegend um den Tempel keinen Kanal mehr, von einem Hafen ist nichts mehr zu ahnen, eine Verbindung zum Meer ist nicht mehr ersichtlich. 

Ich habe früher von einem Gebäck, das (angeblich) nur auf Phuket zu finden ist, berichtet, „Ahbpoh“. Ich bat den Motoradtaxifahrer, mit mir ein Geschäft aufzusuchen, wo man dieses Gebäck kaufen könne. Er kannte da Gebäck nicht, aber, so sagte er, „kein Problem“. Er holte sein Handy raus und sprach den Namen des Gebäcks laut aus. Sogleich erschienen zahlreiche Bilder, ja Filme, wie man das Gebäck herstellt! Unglaublich, was es heute alles gibt. Es stellte sich übrigens heraus, dass der korrekte Name „Ah-phohng“ (อาโบ้ง) ist

Forts.folgt, Erwin

----------


## TeigerWutz

> (angeblich) nur auf Phuket.


อาโป้ง

maschinell übersetztes wikiwissen

lG TW

----------


## Erwin

Herzlichen Dank,  Teigerwutz, für die orthographische Korrektur und den interessanten Link zur Herkunft des Gebäcks und seines Namens. 

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich wieder „Durian Baan“ gekauft, der Händler hatte wieder ca 8 Stück. Ich fragte, wieviel Bäume er hätte, da er jeden Morgen so viele Stücke anbiete. Zu meinem Erstaunen sagte er, er habe nur einen Baum, der schon sehr alt sei und ca. 200 Früchte jedes Jahr bringe. Ich wollte das nicht recht glauben. Aber er nahm mich mit und zeigte mir einen sehr dicken Baum, an dem noch ca. 100 Früchte hingen. D .h., wenn er jede Frucht mit 80 Baht verkauft (und das ist das Wenigste), verdient er mit diesem einen Baum ca. 16.000 Baht. Nicht wenig.

Sein Sohn, der meine ursprüngliche Skepsis mitbekommen hatte, fragte mich heute, ob ich interessiert sei, seine Durianplantage zu sehen, natürlich „Durian Phan“, also nicht die Hausdurian, sondern die hochgezüchteten Sorten.  Bei solchen Angeboten sage ich immer „ja“.  Ich wurde (per Motorrad) zu seiner Plantage mit schätzungsweise 80 Bäumen geführt. Hier war die Ernte in vollem Gang. Eine Frau kletterte mit Hilfe einer Leiter in das Geäst. Sie hatte einen Eimer mit langem Seil dabei. Sie kletterte dann ins Geäst und pflückte jeweils eine Frucht, tat sie in den Eimer und ließ diesen langsam runter. Ich stelle ein paar Fragen und erfuhr, dass der größte „Feind“ der Durianbäume ein Nagetier namens กระรอก (Grarawk) sei, ein Tier, das mit dem Eichhörnchen verwandt ist. Dieses Tier frisst sehr gerne Durianfrüchte an, die dann natürlich unverkäuflich sind. Das Grarawk hat selber auch Feinde, nämlich gewisse Greifvögel. Das machen sich die Durianzüchter zunutze. Sie hängen Tonbänder mit den Schreien dieser Greifvögel in die Bäume, die Nagetiere kommen dann nicht. -Ich erfuhr, dass man nach Pflanzung 5 Jahre warten muss,  bis die ersten Früchte geerntet werden. Ein Baum kann fast 100 Jahre alt werden, er bringt durchschnittlich 25.000 – 30.000 Baht Gewinn pro Jahr. Diese hochgezüchteten Bäume tragen jährlich ca. 100 Früchte. 

Soeben habe ich mit einer weiteren Schwester meiner Frau telefoniert. Sie heißt Höang. Die Rufnamen meiner Schwägerinnen stammen alle aus dem Chinesischen, genauer aus dem Hokkien-Chinesisch, denn der Vater meiner Frau stammte aus der Fujian Provinz in China (Fujian = Hokkien). Immer, wenn ein Kind geboren wurde, ging man zu seinem chinesischen Tempel, der Vater zog aus einem großen Topf mit Hunderten von Namenszetteln einen Zettel heraus und erhielt so den Namen des Kindes. Im Falle meines Schwiegervaters kamen folgende Namen heraus: Yuk, Kio, Yee (meine Frau), Chun, Höang, Kim, Fa, Jong. Als Chinese musste er unbedingt einen Sohn haben, der den Familiennamen weitertrug und bei seinem späteren Begräbnis bestimmte Zeremonien durchführen konnte, also hat er immer weiter gemacht, bis ihm schließlich ein Sohn geboren wurde. Alle seine Kinder haben ganz verschiedene Lebenswege hinter sich gebracht. 

Höang z.B. hatte sich in ihrem Geburtsort Trang mit 18 Jahren in einen Polizisten verliebt. Der aber war in Schmuggelaffairen mit Malaysia verwickelt und wurde bei einer Schmuggelaktion erschossen. Woraufhin Höang nicht mehr in Trang bleiben wollte und nach Bangkok ging. Ihr Vater vermittelte ihr eine Stellung im Restaurant des damals berühmten Hotels Royal am Sanahm Luang. Hier arbeitete sie sich langsam hoch, bis sie die Managerin des Restaurants wurde.  Sie lebte sehr sparsam und sparte sich ein Haus zusammen. Sie lernte wieder einen (höheren) Polizisten kennen, mit dem sie zusammenlebte. Die beiden haben eine Tochter, die mittlerweile erwachsen ist und ein Studium beendet hat. Unter dem Schutz des Polzisten (ohne einen solchen Schutz geht das nicht) verkaufte sie Lose der illegalen, so genannten „unterirdischen“ Lotterie und verdiente ziemlich viel Geld damit. Nach seiner Pensionierung ging der Polizist fremd, als Höang das merkte, warf sie ihn raus. Gut, dass sie nicht mit ihm verheiratet war. 

Heute kümmert sich Höang hauptsächlich um den früheren Besitzer des Hotels Royal. Der ist mittlerweile über 90 und hat den Fehler gemacht, schon vor Jahren alles bedingungslos in die Hände seiner Söhne zu überschreiben. Die halten ihren Vater finanziell ganz knapp, gaben ihm im Hotel ein mickriges Zimmer und im Restaurant kostenlose Mahlzeiten. Höang fährt ihren früheren Chef häufig zum Arzt und erledigt Vieles für ihn. 

Forts. folgt, Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Hier in der Siedlung wird jeden Tag, selbst sonntags, der Abfalleimer geleert. Mülltrennung findet nicht statt. Ein Fahrer kommt mit einem Motorrad an, an das ein großer Beiwagen angebaut ist. Darauf stehen ein paar größere Tonnen, in die unser Abfall geleert wird. Dabei hatte ich beobachtet, dass der Fahrer immer einige Dinge aus dem Abfall heraussortiert, z.B. Plastikflaschen. Ich sprach ihn darauf an und er sagte, die Plastikflaschen verkaufe er. Es gibt Sammelstellen dafür, die zertrümmern die Flaschen und wiegen die Trümmerteile, für 1 kg Plastikteile erhält der Fahrer 30 Baht. Da er arm ist, hat diese geringe Summe für ihn schon eine Bedeutung. Für Glasflaschen bekommt er je 30 oder 50 Satang. – Übrigens, der Fahrer ist bei der Stadt angestellt. Die sorgt auch in der Siedlung für Abfall, saubere Straßen, Straßenbeleuchtung etc.  

Gestern war ein regnerischer und ziemlich stürmischer Tag. Mein Schwager Dääng und Schwägerin Kio, seit ein paar Tagen aus Kaschmir zurück, kamen uns besuchen. Da wir selbst kein Auto haben, fuhren sie dankenswerterweise mit uns in die Stadt zum Einkaufen. In der „Foodhall“ in Central haben wir gegessen. Die Auswahl ist hier wirklich extrem groß. Ich fragte die beiden, wie es in Kaschmir gewesen sei. Beide sagten übereinstimmend, die Fahrt sei nicht besonders gewesen. Sie klagten über das Essen, das „nicht sauber“ gewesen sei. Dääng bekam eine unangenehme Magenverstimmung und Durchfall, Kio beklagte sich, „dass man nichts Vernünftiges kaufen konnte“. Man zeigte mir ein paar Bilder, aber ich konnte nichts Interessantes erkennen. Einmal z.B. die ganze Gruppe zu Pferd, 45 Minuten lang, aber dafür nach Kaschmir? Es gab auch Streitigkeiten mit der Gruppenführung. Einige Teilnehmer fanden das morgendliche (schon bezahlte) Buffet zu armselig und bestellten eigenes Essen, wollten es dann aber nicht bezahlen. Wenn man von Hin- und Rückreisetag absieht, hatte man insgesamt 5 Tage, der Grundpreis betrug 100.000 Baht für jeweils 2 Personen. Hinausgeworfenes Geld, aber man kann schlecht ablehnen, wenn die Golfpartner zu der Reise einladen, sonst verliert man das Gesicht, es könnte jemand auf den Gedanken kommen, man habe kein Geld…

Gegen 18 Uhr meinte Dääng, jetzt fahren wir in ein Seefood-Restaurant. Meine Einwände, wir hätten doch schon gegessen und seien satt, fanden keine Berücksichtigung. Im Restaurant bestellte Dääng eine Reihe von Speisen, sowohl Fische als aus Gemüse. Alles schmeckte sehr gut, aber ich habe kaum etwas runter gekriegt, war wie eigentlich alle zu satt. So dass insgesamt nur wenig gegessen wurde, was übrig war, ließ Dääng verpacken und nahm es mit nach Hause. Das ist in Thailand so üblich. – Am Eingang des Restaurants wurden Durianfrüchte verkauft. Natürlich hoch gezüchtete. Däang kaufte eine Frucht für 500 Baht und ließ sie am Tisch servieren. Schmeckte wirklich gut! Mein früher geäußertes Vorurteil gegen „Zucht-Durian“ muss ich zurücknehmen. Übrigens konnte man auch 5000 Baht teure Früchte vorbestellen. Es hing eine Liste aus, in die sich schon 8 Personen eingetragen hatten. Ich erfuhr, dass es anderswo auch Durianfrüchte für je 10.000 Baht gibt!

Morgens, mittags und abends flitzen hier in der Siedlung Motorräder durch die Straßen, die hinten eine grüne Kiste mit der Aufschrift „GRAB“ tragen. Die allermeisten Bewohner unserer Siedlung kochen nicht selbst, gehen auch nicht essen, sondern lassen sich alles in die Wohnung bringen. Man ruft im Restaurant seiner Wahl an, bestellt die Ware, zahlt meist per Internet, wobei „payment on delivery“ aber auch möglich ist. Dann wird das Essen per Motorradfahrern von GRAB (es gibt andere Firmen, aber hier in Phuket sieht man fast immer nur GRAB) gebracht. Meine Nichte Thames macht das jeden Tag mindestens einmal (sie hat vor der Heirat ihrem Mann gleich gesagt, dass sie selbst nicht kochen kann und will). Auch ihre Eltern Dääng und Kio haben nur einen Mikrowellenherd, keinen richtigen Ofen und machen darin allenfalls mal ein Croissant warm. Heute hat Thames, da es immerfort regnete, uns solch ein Essen geschickt. Sicher hätte es gut geschmeckt, wenn es nicht so kalt gewesen wäre. Außerdem war alles in Plastik verpackt, was auf uns anschreckend wirkte. Gut gemeint, aber…

Fortsetzung folgt, Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Heute wurde unser Garten eingerichtet, das heißt, der (kleine) Garten hinter unserem Haus ebenso wie der (kleine) „Vorgarten“. Vor einigen Tagen war schon jemand von der Gärtnerei hier und hat uns beraten, denn wir selbst wissen nicht recht, welche Pflanzen geeignet sind. Wir waren dann später in der Gärtnerei und haben alles abgemacht. Wie erhielten auch einen schriftlichen Voranschlag. Heute pünktlich um 9 Uhr erschien dann die ganze Mannschaft, 4 Leute, es waren 1 Thai als Leiter der Gruppe und drei Burmesen.  Is zum Abend haben alle fleißig gearbeitet, sieht gut aus, morgen soll es um 9 Uhr weitergehen. 

Heute habe ich versucht, weitere Informationen über den kürzlich besuchten chinesischen Tempel zu erfahren. Es ist mir aber noch nicht gelungen, seinen chinesischen Namen zu erfahren. Ich erhielt eine kleine Broschüre, da schien der Name auf Chinesisch mit den reformierten Zeichen draufzustehen: 普吉观音庙, was in traditioneller Schrift 普吉觀音廟(Pǔjí guānyīn miào) geschrieben würde. Aber das heißt nur „Guanyin-Tempel in Phuket“. 

Über den im Vorläufer des jetzigen Tempels verehrten Bodhisattwa 關羽 (Guan Yu) habe ich mehr erfahren: er starb 220 nach Chr., war ein berühmter General, wurde verehrt wegen seiner Rechtschaffenheit und seiner Loyalität. Schon bald nach seinem Tod wurde er als „göttliches Wesen“ angesehen. Die „Guan-Yu-Verehrung“ verbreitete sich überall, wo Chinesen lebten, in Vietnam, Japan, Malaya usw. Im Buddhismus wurde er als Schutzgottheit und Wohltäter verehrt, aber auch im Taoismus wurde er respektiert. In vielen heutigen Schreinen steht seine Figur. 

Heute Abend hatte meine Frau „Lust, noch etwas spazieren zu gehen“.  Das heißt, sie wollte, dass ich mich bewege. Da ich beim Gehen ziemlich schwach erscheine, meint sie, ich müsse jeden Tag das Gehen üben. Wir kamen an einem Stand vorbei, der „Rodti“ verkaufte, das ist eine Art Crepe. Meine Fau nahm eins, „plain“ (15 Baht) und ich „mit Banane“ (25 Baht). Schmeckte gut. Während der Zubereitung bot mir die Verkäuferin ihren Stuhl an, sie merkte, dass mir längeres Stehen schwerällt. Ich kam mit ihr ins Gespräch. Ich merkte gleich, sie kann keine Thai sein, ihr Thailändisch ist zu schwach. Sie stammt aus Bangladesh, kam vor 3 Jahren her. Sie ist schätzungsweise 35-40 Jahre alt, unverheiratet. Sie muss für ihre Wohnung 4000 Baht monatlich zahlen. Sie verkauft täglich ihre „Crepes“, Mindestpreis 15 Baht, aber viele wollen die etwas teureren Varianten haben. Sie bereitet täglich 70 Stück vor, Durchschnittspreis 20 Baht, Einnahme -bei geringen Unkosten- also 1400 Baht täglich. Sie kommt um 18 Uhr, bis 22 Uhr hat sie fast immer alles verkauft.  Standmiete braucht sie keine zu zahlen. Mit dem Geld, sagt sie, kommt sie gut aus. Außer, sie wird ernsthaft krank, eine Versicherung hat sie nicht. 

Fortsetzung folgt, Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Da w nser gemeinsames Haus in Deutschland verkaufen wollen, andrerseits meine Frau nicht mehr nach Deutschland zurückwill, hat meine Frau mir eine Vollmacht zum Verkauf geschrieben. Ihre Unterschrift muss beglaubigt werden. Ich habe daher heute Morgen an das Deutsche Konsulat in Phuket eine entsprechende e-mail geschickt und erstaunlicherweise 1 Stunde später schon eine Antwort vorgefunden. Das nenne ich guten Service. Wir sollen morgen oder übermorgen während der Öffnungszeit einfach vorbeikommen, die Vollmacht und unsere Reisepässe mitbringen und alles wird erledigt.  Übrigens handelt es sich um eine Konsulin, sie heißt Anette Jimenez Höchstetter, und gut, dass ich schon heute angerufen habe, sie ist ab Montag in Bonn und da geht erstmal nichts mehr. 

Heute Morgen hat es hier kräftig geregnet, daher sind die Gärtner nicht wie verabredet um 9 Uhr gekommen, aber mittags, als die Sonne schien, waren sie wieder mit 4 Mann da. Jetzt ist alles zu unserer Zufriedenheit erledigt und wir erwarten die Schlussrechnung. 

Schwager Dääng und seine Frau haben uns heute abgeholt und zum Central gefahren. Es war ½ 7, da es um 7 Uhr alles zum halben Preis gibt, ich aber nicht so lange warten wollte, sagte ich, wir kaufen jetzt sofort das Brot, ich warte derweil auf einem Sitzplatz in der Nähe des Eingangs, weil ich einmal nicht mehr gut gehen kann (und das Central ist sehr weitläufig) und zum anderen kein Interesse an solchen Einkäufen habe. Das hätte ich besser nicht getan. Ich rechnete mit 10 Minuten, daraus wurde mehr als 1 Stunde. Frauen in einem Kaufhaus, da geht nichts mit 10 Minuten! Immerhin habe ich jetzt 2 Hemden und zwei Unterhosen mehr. 

Heute habe ich mich erkundigt, was ein Kredit bei der Bank kosten würde. Für mich käme das natürlich nicht infrage, wenn man über 60 ist, gibt es keinen Kredit mehr. Das kann man allerdings umgehen, wenn man erwachsene Kinder hat. Die können das Geld leihen, der über 60jährige Vater kann dafür noch bürgen. Ob für eine Hypothek oder für irgendwelche Investitionen, man leiht für 15 Jahre. Eine Hypothek kostet in den ersten drei Jahren 3,5%, die weiteren Jahre 4,5 %. Will man investieren, kostet der Kredit 6,5%. 

Forts. folgt, Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Die Schlussrechnung für die Gärtnerarbeiten ist eingetroffen und weicht vom Voranschlag mi 28.100 Baht nur um 100 Baht ab. Sehr erstaunt war ich, als ich mir die Rechnung näher ansah. Man hat nur die Pflanzen, Steine und anderes Material berechnet, aber nicht die Arbeitszeit! Immerhin 72 Arbeitsstunden!

Den von wein4tler erwähnten Mafai-Wein habe ich noch nicht finden können. Auch meine Söhne in Bangkok haben keinen Erfolg gehabt. Dafür aber fand ich im Central „Mangosteen Fruit Wine“.  Er wird in Bangkok hergestellt und enthält 12.0 Vol. % Alkohol. Kostet 299 Baht pro 750 ml-Flasche .  Schmeckt nicht schlecht. Zum Beweis, dass die fälligen Steuern auf Alkohol bezahlt wurden, klebt ein Papierstreifen über dem Schraubverschluss.  

Unsere Siedlung ist aus Sicherheitsgründen am Eingang mit Schranken geschützt. Mir war aufgefallen, dass immer einer von nur zwei Männern in dem zugehörigen Häuschen sitzt. Ich habe nachgefragt und erfuhr, dass hier tatsächlich nur 2 Personen beschäftigt sind. Jeder arbeitet täglich 12 Stunden! Und das bei minimalem Gehalt.  

Seit ca. 1 Woche gibt es hier eine Frucht, die ich schon mehrere Jahre nicht mehr gegessen habe. Sie heißt auf Thai Jampada, was vom Malaiischen Cempedak abgeleitet ist. Sieht aus wie Jackfruit (Khanun) und ist ein naher Verwandter davon. Ist eine für den Süden typische Frucht. Da die Früchte im reifen Zustand stark riechen, mögen viele die Frucht nicht, Im Vergleich zu Jackfruit ist das Fruchtfleisch dunkler gelb, im Geschmack deutlich süßer. – Weil viele Menschen die Jampada-Frucht nicht mögen, bereitet man verschiedene Gebäcke daraus. Gestern kaufte meine Frau „Jampada im Teigmantel“ (Kugeln von Jampada-Fruchtfleisch werden in einem schmackhaften Teigmantel in Öl gebraten), das schmeckt wunderbar. 

Forts. folgt, Erwin

----------

